# Some pics of Scarlett



## bluebyrd333 (Dec 28, 2012)

Hello HHC! I am a new-bee . And i am absolutely OBSESSED with my very first new hedgehog Scarlett! I think she is just ADORABLE  . And because of that i thought i would upload some pics of her . . . . . But i thought ya might want to know about her first 
She is six months old 
I have had her for 3 weeks today  
She has an overprotective mommy (Me ) but, she is only over protective out of love!!

Well these pictures are from are little photo shoot (with the camera flash off just in case)  [attachment=1:mmt1tpxn]lunapic_135751960774664_6.jpg[/attachment:mmt1tpxn] [attachment=2:mmt1tpxn]lunapic_135751960774664_4.jpg[/attachment:mmt1tpxn] 
[attachment=0:mmt1tpxn]lunapic_135751960774664_10.jpg[/attachment:mmt1tpxn]
Sorry, i am positive i sound like i am bragging :roll: but i am just really happy and excited


----------



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

pretty girl! Congrats! you're just gonna keep falling more and more in love with her.


----------



## momIImany (Oct 14, 2012)

Scarlett looks like a real sweetie and very alert. Good luck with her and we are all giddy with our babies. That's why we have pets - to love :lol:


----------



## bluebyrd333 (Dec 28, 2012)

Thanks you guys! You are right i do love her more every day  There will be more pictures when I get some free time


----------



## Sar-uh (Sep 6, 2011)

She's very cute  Congrats! And keep the pictures coming


----------



## Sugargliderlove (May 27, 2012)

she is adorable. its fun to look at everyones pictures.


----------



## bluebyrd333 (Dec 28, 2012)

Thanks you guys you are the best! Scarlett nearly gave me a heart attack last night she tipped over her ceramic water bowl last night when I was trying to fall asleep needless to say I was frantic trying to soak it up and I went to bed very worried. This morning I checked to make sure she didn't try to hibernate. I am probably just worried because I switched her to fleece liners yesterday. I am just glad she's OK.


----------



## Mommatobe (Apr 5, 2012)

She is a very cute little lady...congrats! As for the bowl flipping...Emma likes to do that when I change her liner in her cage. Maybe have the papertowels ready next time you change it in case she is a little princess too! :lol:


----------



## bluebyrd333 (Dec 28, 2012)

Thanks  ! I'll make sure to put some paper towels near her cage.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Scarlett is such a little doll! She has two adorable looks: one when her head is held lower and one when she holds it higher. She looks different, yet so sweet, both ways!


----------



## jholstein11 (Dec 13, 2012)

what a sweet little face!!! <3


----------



## bluebyrd333 (Dec 28, 2012)

Thank you so much Shetland and jholstein11 HHC is such a friendly forum


----------



## bluebyrd333 (Dec 28, 2012)

Ah! I love Scarlett! I am so excited Scarlett feels way more comfortable with me i can tell She hardly balls up these days even when i pick her up now she only spikes up her quills ......small victories  ! Well Scarlett and I were very flattered by your complements!!!!! I couldn't get the more recent pictures to download right  . Today i let out a sigh and Scarlett Started to huff at me silly girl! She also stole a piece of popcorn from me :lol: !

It's bath time sunday so there might be some interesting pictures then . . . .  
I hope you liked


----------

